# new one from me



## Emilee (Oct 13, 2009)

macadamia cocoa






gm cp, with organic macadamia nut oil and cocoa for top colour

might be a bit overkill using macadamia nut oil in soap, but I just wanted to try it anyway.

I'm doing a show this coming weekend.  will post pics when back.

take care all

m


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 13, 2009)

YUMMMM! That looks good. Love the swirly top.


----------



## Manda (Oct 13, 2009)

Mmmmmm, that looks creamy and yummy and gooooood


----------



## debsmad (Oct 13, 2009)

...


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 13, 2009)

Macadamia oil is lovely in soap.


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 13, 2009)

beautiful--


----------



## ibariaSoap (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!! Looks really warm and nice for the fall.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Oct 13, 2009)

no way, your soap has me drooling, the topping reminds me of caramel  i've gotta stop looking at it lol


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the top. It looks really good


----------



## topcat (Oct 13, 2009)

Emilee - that soap is _gorgeous_ and Macca oil really is lovely in soap - you will love the silky lather you get.  Nice to see you back on here girl!

Tanya


----------



## heyjude (Oct 13, 2009)

Terrific job, M! 

Jude


----------



## awi (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, now i am hungry!    Beautiful soap!


----------



## nup (Oct 13, 2009)

This is excellent! Well done!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 14, 2009)

..


----------



## alwaysme07 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome love the top!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks delicious. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------

